# Bezos to Make Washington Post national newspaper



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

by putting the Washington Post on Kindles ... here's an article about this, with an enthusiastic quote from me http://www.ecommercetimes.com/story/81160.html


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Paul...it's my local paper.  I currently get it on my Fire--they have an app--but this sounds cool.

Betsy


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Paul...it's my local paper. I currently get it on my Fire--they have an app--but this sounds cool.
> 
> Betsy


How is the Post? I've only read it a handful of times.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

I try to read it, but they have a paywall. Something like 15 articles per month free, then you must subscribe or be locked out until the next month.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hugh Howey said:


> How is the Post? I've only read it a handful of times.


Not as good as it used to be. We have hopes for Bezos' as an owner. We (hubby and I) were not impressed with the younger Graham's management of the paper. We kind of prefer the NYTimes for national and international news and subscribe to it periodically--we can get home delivery of it. Growing up, we also had the Star. Competition was good. There was the Washington Times for awhile, but it was a really bad paper and not much competition.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bluebonnet said:


> I try to read it, but they have a paywall. Something like 15 articles per month free, then you must subscribe or be locked out until the next month.


That's the current app....we have access as a current subscriber, but yes, it's limited if you're not. It sounds like the app that is being suggested will also be somewhat limited, and will become a paid app after awhile.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, I have the android app and subscribe to the kindle edition . . . . haven't seen any limitations in using the app.

I feel like it's already sort of a National paper, but it's got a lot of local, too.  Not sure I'd want to lose that.




BTW, moving this to Fire Talk as of likely interest to those who frequent that board.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW, I have the android app and subscribe to the kindle edition . . . . haven't seen any limitations in using the app.
> 
> I feel like it's already sort of a National paper, but it's got a lot of local, too. Not sure I'd want to lose that.


There are definitely limitations in the current app if you don't have a subscription. I hit them this year and had to dig out my online credentials for the Post, which I didn't remember. 

I don't think there is any danger in losing the local stuff...I think it's more in the sense of being nationally available.

Betsy


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

FWIW, the New York Times isn't what it used to be, either.  But, as I said in the article, I think the national availability of the Washington Post - or the increased national availability - is only a good thing.


----------

